# AP are just low, desperate.. wanting to know about BS FORUMS..



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Affair Discussion Forum • View topic - Reading the betrayed spouses forum......


(Reading the betrayed spouses forum......) this is how it is titled.. REALLY.. guess they are trying to figure us BS out what to get the upper hand.... GRRRRRRRRRR


Really this just is, well IDK what to say about it.

I was looking aroung online, researching I guess you would say and this is what I come accross.. Well it just struck me bc the OM/OW say they come to boards like this one for BS and they dont get us or the boards.. REALLY???????????? 


At one point they referred to "US" as aliens.. Well there is ALOT I can referre to them as but alien is not one I had in mind.. OK well venting thats what I needed.. VENTING..

Then it cross my mind, what if my H OW posts on boards like that, hey its possible I post here, she could... and it would be the same as the others claiming that I came inbetween her and MY H... guess it never crosses there minds that its JUST WRONG... but who am I to say I am just the WIFE according to AP..... grrrrrrrrrrrr

I NEEDED TO VENT....................


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! What a load of crap on that board!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

That reminds me of that one video that someone posted up... where the ow and wh were talking to eachother(cartoon characters) and rambling about how they were so in love and the wife was mean because she couldn't just be happy for their love and yadi yadi yada.... it was actually pretty funny and showed imo how delusional that sort of thinking is...


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

One phrase was.... from ow... "I'm a piece of **** that enjoys ruining other peoples lives.... I love you...." Or something along those lines... it was pretty funny.


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I didnt even finish reading it, I had to stop.. I was getting so ticked off I was half attempted to post to all them idiots.. I dont even Know them but it seems there is a sense of what type a person those CHEATERS are... and it sent me into thinking of the OW, and if she thinks/feels like this aswell or if she post on sites like it..

I stopped reading shortly after they referred to us BS as aliens of some sort.. WOW I wonder what they referre to themselves as.. 

So yep pidge I am with you on that 100%

I wonder if they have never been done like this, or have they never had there world ripped up without even expecting it to happen, or do they just think the world owes them somthing or they just not have a heart.. wow That site really ticked me off... I am so fired up its unreal..


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Gaia said:


> One phrase was.... from ow... "I'm a piece of **** that enjoys ruining other peoples lives.... I love you...." Or something along those lines... it was pretty funny.


Somone posted this on the site I just pasted?? really.. wow glad I did stop reading.. But if I simmer down I may look again, but I got to simmer down first.......


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

They are ... imo.... caught up in self centered thinking and fail to realize the damage they are doing to the spouse, family, ect... They... simply do not care at that point in time apparently... They clearly forget that the spouse is another human being with very real feelings and emotions... They are much to caught up in what feels GOOD rather then what is RIGHT imo......


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Just Tired Of It All said:


> Somone posted this on the site I just pasted?? really.. wow glad I did stop reading.. But if I simmer down I may look again, but I got to simmer down first.......


No not on that site on this one!! but it SHOULD be posted on THAT site... in fact.. i may make a name just to POST it on there.. lmfao.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

PART 1: WH and OW–Our Love is Real « Soul Mate Shmoopies


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/45304-sarcastically-humorous-look-infidelity.html


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

The weirdest thing on there is the moderator who's husband cheated on her and she talks about all the pain and despair she went through....then she goes on to mention that she's in affair with a married man w-t-f


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel ur pain, I was able to read things my X wrote before I found out she cheated...and during...and after, it all hurt but none of it was true. I made copies, sent them to her family, they couldn't belive she wrote them...she was outta her mind!! But what we have to remember is, if they told the truth who would sleep w/ them? They have to make their lives seem so bleek they can get that pity F...and they start to believe the lies, their nose grows, they grow a tail, long ears...and before they know it they are nothing but a Jackass for the world to laugh @.  Only in secrete does it sound good, to the rest of the world it's crazy.
I confronted 2 of the many men my X was w/, both had no idea she was married, one didn't know she had kids and both thought I was a abusive husband who wasn't allowed within 1000 ft of her...and by the time I found out...it was too late, she believed her own lies, in her mind she had gone to court, got the restraining order and I was just there b/c I was a butthead.
Delight in the truth, walk in the light, keep God in ur sight.
Mouse


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

C`mon, don`t let that stuff piss you off.

I can smell the delusion dripping from those boards.

The name of the forum should be "The Fog"

It would be absolutely hysterically funny if it weren`t for the families destroyed by those self centered deluded souls.

I can understand why it pisses a BS off but I`m not a BS so I can have a bit of pity for those poor lost, confused, deluded, self centered, people.
Not much though.



Edit:
OMG I can`t stop reading it!
It`s like a slow motion car wreck in every single thread, actually almost every single post!

These people are so separated from rational logic it`s really hysterical.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

In case this makes someone feel a bit better, I took time out of my life to register on that forum and post the following in that thread:



> The statistics for affair partnerships turning into lasting relationships are abysmal at best (some sites place the failure rate of affair partnerships at over 97%)
> 
> Affairs are chemically driven interactive fantasies. In most cases, for an affair to occur, at least two of the parties, DS(disloyal spouse)/AP(affair partner), involved are acting in a dysfunctional manner, and in some cases all parties involved are dysfunctional (mostly when the DS convinces the LS(loyal spouse) that the AP should be involved in the relationship).
> 
> ...


The internet is full of trash, file that forum under that category.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

now why did you have to show me THAT! uuugggghhh.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Paladin no offense but you wasted your time and energy on people who have no capability of thinking logically or morally


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

I did it more for you guys than them, and the response on that forum was actually decent LOL, at least the very first one to the post I made.

edit: LOL they deleted the post that came right after mine... it was a person agreeing with the assessment, as well as adults needing to make adult decisions. Anyhow, like I said, the net is full of trash, file that place under the trash category and ignore it.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

After paladin I made two posts there. First deleted, second stays but lost its meaning without the first. 

On the remaning post, I said "I want me and my girl, alone". It can be interpreted as I want my affair partner instead of my wife if nobody reads the first deleted post where I say I am a BS and my wife is the one who had affairs with 8 OM.

Now I can't delete the remaining post of mine there myself because the tread is locked.

I thought that forum was giving me insight about WS's mind set, still do but after I saw how one sided their moderation is to the point of cencorship, they lost their credibility.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

And cheaters had credibilty since when?


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

That site is sponsored by AM... I question the validity of even some of the posters on there. I bet half of them are AM employees or stakeholders that have a vested interest in making affairs popular. They probably post affair-encouragement just to "keep the affair machine" popular and running...


----------



## Skrya (Dec 25, 2012)

This is terrible but is how I learned her moves to destroy our marriage. I found a picture and it led me right to them.

It killed me seeing the trying to figure out how to manipulate to cause enough damage to force wifey out. 

When I finally showed him (and it was for sure her she posted pics of them,DA) it was a HUGE ego pop that she was open about him being a financial resource and how it was blessing that sex did not have to be "endured" for long because of his Little problem"

This backfired because he spent some time trying to reaffirm that her opinions were untrue.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wasting energy arguing with those on the planet who belong to this group, the cheaters, whom I classify as parasites. I am convinced they are here to propel us further into being self-actualized. A bit of separating the sheep from the goats and the wheat from the chaff, if you will.

Things we should teach our children NOT to be: The character traits of a cheater (WS/AP - same thing): Liar, selfish, arrogant, entitled, ignorant, immature, lacks delayed gratification, gluttonous, idiot, insecure, devious, deceitful, hunters, back-biter, back-stabber, gossip, sex addicted, animalistic, lack self-control, poor decision-maker, poor boundaries, poor insight, poor judgment, tunnel-visioned, unintelligent, ingracious, thief, illogical, egotistical, hedonistic, biased.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh I am so great I am a wh and enjoy living a lie geez what a load of crap that forum is 
Nothing like being delusional.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Did I read that right? A moderator over there is a member either here or a similar board? hmmmm


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Did I read that right? A moderator over there is a member either here or a similar board? hmmmm


He came here to explain himself. I don't remember his username. It was all bussiness. He moderates several forums for a living. This is just one of them. Still admited he provided a "safe" place by deleting every "inconvenient" post.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

walkonmars said:


> Did I read that right? A moderator over there is a member either here or a similar board? hmmmm


There's a doccool thread in the CWI forum somewhere where he posted and answered some questions.


----------

